# Rethinking my intentions for these albinos



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That's true, wasn't thinking...breeding to a mousie whose genotype I am certain of would be better. anyway, here are pix of the little ones...




T
I've been rethinking my reasoning about using the albino meeces to help sort out which c dilutes are present in which meeces. My reasoning still holds, as what I want to sort out is not the colors but the different dilution factors. I've established pretty well, in my own thinking, what the different c dilutes do in the presence of the tri factor. Knowing that there will be only one other factor with the albino in any tri mousie will show me what that allele does, as the albino gene doesn't add any extra color or or marking. Colors are only secondary, and on top of that, I will be able to breed back siblings and get half albinos and half homozygous individuals representing the other c dilutes along with the tri factor.

No, I don't want to argue about what the tri factor is or what it's gonna be called. That's irrelevant, as far as I'm concerned, as is the question of whether or not one assigns a separate locus to contain it. I'm only interested in what it does when in the different heterozygous and homozygous combinations of the c dilutes.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

This is how I figured out what was 'underneath' the albino of two of my original mousies. I love the C locus!


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

I think, that you lose nothing trying. None of your males will be ruined, if they mate with the white chick.  
And I have never seen an ugly mouse, so no matter what result... They will be mice, and just because of that, its always good.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Little cuties


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cuties!

Not trying to fight or anytihng over tri's seeing as I dont know about them,lol, but I do know PEW's are not always albinos, so you can get a wide range of colors, without telling you what you want to know,lol. 
What if these are hiding agouti? Will it miss your results up any?

Good luck with breeding, its always fun to see what you get


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

They sold two week old mice?!?!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Three, more like. They get as lot of cuddling and extra nutriition. One of 'em took a broken piece of kibble from my hand the first evening during regular mousework. They're eating well...eggyolk, oatmeal.

And, well, that what rodent stores do...hoppers are...NVM. I feel good that these two lucky little hoppers got out of there and came home with me. Personally, it creeps me out, but only a little.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

They are no way three weeks old, thier ears are still down and it looks like thier eyes have only been open a few days.

No amount of extra nutrition and love is going to replace the antibodies they didn't get by them being taken from thier mother before weaning.

I'm not having a go at you, I'm having a go in general.

I'm so glad live feeding is illegal in the UK, I have no problems with feeding snakes... but at least we don't have the problem of people buying hoppers as pets.

W xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The ears were up on Saturday, for what that's worth. I would have gotten older meeces if they had them, but all the adults were all gone already. Yeah, I don't like the idea of live feeding either. I don't separate my little ones from the doe until around 4 to five weeks, depending on their size.


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow they was young. glad they all good though real cuties


----------

